# Any Maryland/DC furries?



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 18, 2009)

If so, where?


----------



## princeBAAL (Aug 18, 2009)

yep, im in upper marlboro


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 18, 2009)

princeBAAL said:


> yep, im in upper marlboro



Awesome! I'm in DC.


----------



## princeBAAL (Aug 18, 2009)

cool, i actually live somewhere around 20 or 30 mins from DC


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome  How old are you?


----------



## princeBAAL (Aug 18, 2009)

just barely younger than you if your really 21....btw, im about to leave the forums but feel free to pm me from fA=3


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nah, I'm not really 21 xD I'm 15


----------



## Ruffy Wuffers (Jul 31, 2010)

I live in Columbia maryland


----------



## reian (Aug 2, 2010)

Well...I'm down in RVA, but if there were an actual organized meet or something up there I would try to come


----------



## WestWindHowling (Aug 10, 2010)

I live close to Germantown, but I go to school up at Frostburg.


----------



## Ryu100 (Aug 12, 2010)

Baltimore for this one....*glances at profile*obviously.


----------



## RyujiKimura (Aug 12, 2010)

Well I live in northern NJ but I attend UMD in College Park for most of the year so I spend more time down there than in NJ.


----------



## RyujiKimura (Aug 12, 2010)

On a side note I would like to organize a furmeet to go see Alpha & Omega, perhaps in Silver Spring or DC since I can get there by Metro and don't have a car on campus. Seems like this would be a good thread to mention it in.


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 16, 2010)

RyujiKimura said:


> On a side note I would like to organize a furmeet to go see Alpha & Omega, perhaps in Silver Spring or DC since I can get there by Metro and don't have a car on campus. Seems like this would be a good thread to mention it in.



cool idea :3 I was thinking about a Halloween meetup at the national zoo.


----------



## Ryu100 (Aug 17, 2010)

Anywhere assessable by metro is cool with me. I abuse it to death for cons and cosplay meetups anyway.


----------

